# Bow for youth?



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello,
I am looking to get my 6yo daughter into archery. My question to you guys is should she learn on a traditional bow or a compound? I hunt with both a compound and crossbow but I am interested in getting into traditional archery this year and thought why not get the two of us into it.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I started all of my grandkids on traditional bows. When they can shoot them well it's easy to shoot a compound.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

One of the biggest issues at 6 is the overall weight of the bow. The actually heft to hold it up not the draw weight (although this is important too). A small recurve is a great starter. They are light and easy to handle. Many of the youth compounds are great but can be a bit heavy to hold up. Another option is a Mini Genesis bow. These are compounds made specifically for youth but kind of shoot more like a traditional bow. Good luck.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

bapotter said:


> One of the biggest issues at 6 is the overall weight of the bow. The actually heft to hold it up not the draw weight (although this is important too). A small recurve is a great starter. They are light and easy to handle. Many of the youth compounds are great but can be a bit heavy to hold up. Another option is a Mini Genesis bow. These are compounds made specifically for youth but kind of shoot more like a traditional bow. Good luck.


I was going to suggest a genesis as well. Then I thought about the one I have and wondered about the height of it for a 6 yr old girl. It really depends on how tall she is. They are great for kids because the round wheels dont break over like a compound they shoot like a recurve as you stated. Easy to pull and they can take as much draw length as they need with no adjustments. My kids all started with one. You can adjust the draw weight as they get older.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

DirtySteve said:


> I was going to suggest a genesis as well. Then I thought about the one I have and wondered about the height of it for a 6 yr old girl. It really depends on how tall she is. They are great for kids because the round wheels dont break over like a compound they shoot like a recurve as you stated. Easy to pull and they can take as much draw length as they need with no adjustments. My kids all started with one. You can adjust the draw weight as they get older.


Thanks for the info. My daughter is tall for her age, like 90th percentile, so maybe it would work for her.


----------



## tinknocker1 (May 9, 2013)

Mad Dog Archery makes a sweet little stick for youth and it won't break the bank .


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> I was going to suggest a genesis as well. Then I thought about the one I have and wondered about the height of it for a 6 yr old girl. It really depends on how tall she is. They are great for kids because the round wheels dont break over like a compound they shoot like a recurve as you stated. Easy to pull and they can take as much draw length as they need with no adjustments. My kids all started with one. You can adjust the draw weight as they get older.


The regular genesis might be a bit large but they do make a "mini". They can be a better fit for a youngster but they can grow out of them quickly. The mini can be too small by the time they hit 8-9. Around 8-9 is also the age they can start to handle the weight of some of the highly adjustable starter bows like the Diamond Infinite Edge, Elite Ember, etc...


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

*I'd go compound if future hunting was a goal. *
A great bow for her age would be the Diamond Infinite Edge. It adjusts from 13 to 31 inch draw length, and 5 to 70 pounds. My daughter-in-law shoots this bow, and I was totally impressed! The down side (or up side depending on your perspective) is the $399.00 package price. Your six year old could learn on this bow and hunt with it in the future.
If looking for a cheaper start-up youth bow to just learn on, Bear Archery has three options between $35 - $100.
<----<<<


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> *I'd go compound if future hunting was a goal. *
> A great bow for her age would be the Diamond Infinite Edge. It adjusts from 13 to 31 inch draw length, and 5 to 70 pounds. My daughter-in-law shoots this bow, and I was totally impressed! The down side (or up side depending on your perspective) is the $399.00 package price. Your six year old could learn on this bow and hunt with it in the future.
> If looking for a cheaper start-up youth bow to just learn on, Bear Archery has three options between $35 - $100.
> <----<<<


My boys are 11 and 13, both have the infinite edge. We have been very happy with them. My oldest boy harvested a nice doe with his last year. I do agree with others though, may be a little heavy for a 6 YO. I removed the stabilizer when they were smaller. Whatever you choose, it’s great your getting her involved in archery.


----------



## Robert88 (Jan 6, 2017)

BillBuster said:


> My boys are 11 and 13, both have the infinite edge. We have been very happy with them. My oldest boy harvested a nice doe with his last year. I do agree with others though, may be a little heavy for a 6 YO. I removed the stabilizer when they were smaller. Whatever you choose, it’s great your getting her involved in archery.


Thanks, looks like the Infinite Edge may be her second bow once she learns the basics and has a little more strength.

Can't wait to share this hobby with her


----------

